
The CTO made me sick – why I left Unity - ingve
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1czDbFa-1o2PT5u077vIfLILhLP0oQj8Dl5_tTYKTltM
======
icu
Calling people out publicly is potentially dangerous to your future career. In
this context, if you are going to attack someone else's career you must
annihilate it completely and preferably in secret. In this case the doxing has
not achieved this goal and therefore comes off weak. Having said this I
sympathise fully as I have been in a similar situation but in the medium to
long run this public doc might come back to haunt you... the internet never
forgets. The best advice I can give is to try and take it down and do your
best to scrub it from search engines. You will undoubtedly be feeling terrible
now but indeed you have been given a gift to grow and be more formidable
against these types of people and situations.

I humbly suggest to finding another job ASAP and take a moment to read "The 48
Laws of Power" by Robert Greene. This will be the best time investment I can
think of for not finding yourself in this situation ever again.

~~~
Jare
He already has another job. :)

------
janwillemb
This is happening to a friend of mine too by the CEO of his company. There is
very little you can do about it except quitting the job. Only the boss of the
boss could do anything, being in this case the shareholders, who don't give a
xxxx as long as the money keeps flowing in.

~~~
icu
Firstly I sympathise with your friend. This is a rotten situation to allow
yourself to be in... I know that sounds a little cruel but your friend has the
ability to exercise his agency.

We are all captains of our destiny... which does mean that we have
responsibility to avoid life's storms. Granted some storms are completely
unavoidable but they are few and far between.

My greater point here is that the lessons taught by Machiavelli in The Prince
(and made more accessible in the 48 Laws of Power) ring true in any group
dynamic of humans... especially in workplaces. I know many detest office
politics but by not playing you are indeed under the illusion of having a
choice not to play having already choosen to work for that company. Employees
therefore have no choice but to play and by not doing so have choosen the
default part of a 'sitting duck' pawn.

I wish this wasn't reality but to be effective we cannot delude ourselves
about human nature. The best way to be effective in a workplace is to
accumulate political capital and strategically navigate office politics while
also being effective at your job. This will also provide a margin of safety
against office bullies and overly ambitious ladder climbers who prey on the
weak and powerless.

You might then think that the solution is to be a CEO but if you get there you
will find that it's worse and that politics becomes absolutely vital for
dealing with customers, suppliers, employees and shareholders.

